# Replacement Poles For Doghouse Blinds



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Where can I get replacement poles for ameristep dog house blind, mine collapsed in the snow last year and i'm running late on getting new ones.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Call the company. The same thing happened to me and they mailed me a replacement set pretty quickly. Probably won't get them by next Wednesday, though, that is cutting it a little tight.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Go Online To Ameristep And Get Their Phone Number Or Write Them An E-mail. I Personally Had A Couple Of Issue's With Their Product And I Just Stopped In The Factory Of I/75 (about A 1.25 Mile East Bound Trip) And They Took Very Good Care Of Me And The Issue's. I Can Say That They Are A Company I Will Buy From Again After How They Took Care Of Business, And They Really Didn't Have To Do What They Did And In Saying That I'am Proud They Are A ****michigan**** Company.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

The Ameristep company is off Vienna Rd.(M-57)about 3/4 mile east of I-75 in Clio, Michigan. Go east on Vienna Rd. past Jennings Rd., which is the 2nd signal light. Look for Industrial Park Dr. on the left. They will replace your poles at no charge. I took a Doghouse in last week because the zipper was broken and they replaced the blind with no charge. They wrote the book on customer service. Where is Middleville? Maybe I could help you out. I live in Swartz Creek which is just west of Flint. I could run up to Ameristep and get your poles and you could meet me half way. Let me know, PM me and we'll arrangements.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Man...that's a generous offer Skip!!!


----------



## warthog (Dec 13, 2002)

been tring to order them on line now for about 3 weeks seems there all out at this time.mine did the same thing.


----------



## awshucks (Feb 7, 2006)

Got a little ifo to share here. When my replacement poles arrived I never set the blind up til next hunting trip. Couldn't get the poles in, assumed I got wrong ones and called Ameristep. I was informed that they came in the following lengths: 92, 94, 96, 98, 102" depending on year and sub contractor suppliers, but ALL replacement poles are 102" and probably need to be cut to length. About an hour and a half job.


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Had that happen to me too with that same blind. I had an old tent and used a pole from that. If you have a tent or know of somebody that has one I would suggest that if you can't get replacements in time. Good luck to you!


----------



## Matt (Mar 23, 2000)

I had one of my shock cord type collapsable poles break at the union between two sections- the metal broke. I bought a piece of PVC just big enough to slide over the pole as a temporary fix- I just slide it over the broken union when I'm setting up. I said this was a temporary fix, but I've been using it this way since last September.


----------



## awshucks (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's another little trick for you folks that like to spend time in the "doghouse", lol. Take 4 pieces of 1/2" white pvc pipe about 3/4" long and epoxy them in the pockets for your rods. Makes setting up in poor light alot quicker and easier.


----------

